# Interesting site that compares some facts about countries



## Skelletonike (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, I was bored and googling, I found out about this site by chance: http://www.ifitweremyhome.com
It's actually a pretty interesting website where you can compare your country to another one, probably most people already know about it, whereas I did not... Anyway, the fact that there's 80% less chance of getting HIV in Japan than in my country, makes it pretty interesting (considering that my country is like one third of Japan). z.z


These were my comparisons outta boredoom:

http://www.ifitwerem...m/compare/PT/JP
http://www.ifitwerem...m/compare/PT/US
http://www.ifitwerem...m/compare/PT/CA
http://www.ifitwerem...m/compare/PT/KR


From this I got pretty interesting info, like developed Asian countries population is ageing, they live longer, cheaper health care and more jobs (and higher pays too). z.z
Maybe I should move to one of those once I finish Mechatronics. >.>


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice! Not what I was expecting...


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 19, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Nice! Not what I was expecting...


I guess there's more cons than pros regarding that. xP
Then again, it was the same for my country (compared to the USA), and mine's pretty poor atm. xP


----------



## ilman (Sep 19, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Nice! Not what I was expecting...
> (snip)


Not what I was expecting either...
http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/compare/BG/US


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 19, 2012)

vs


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2012)

I always liked doing that manually when floating around the CIA world factbook (I assume if you found this sort of thing amusing you would already know about it but for the sake of others reading- https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/index.html ) and I always like making datasets like this.

I will have a proper play around with it later but the five minutes just now was quite amusing.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 19, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Nice! Not what I was expecting...



In a nutshell

*USA! USA!*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 20, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Nice! Not what I was expecting...



Those stats regarding AIDS and life expectancy have me second guessing visiting the USA.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Those stats regarding AIDS and life expectancy have me second guessing visiting the USA.



It is not like HIV is an airborne/touch transmitted disease (also it is a really low percentage- https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2155rank.html?countryName=United%20States&countryCode=us&regionCode=noa&rank= ) and as for the life expectancy a simple stat does not really tell the whole story- you move outside the midwest and head towards the coasts and/or lower crime areas and that number jumps somewhat.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 20, 2012)

I found this surprising since I always thought living in Japan was shit compared to Australia but...


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 22, 2012)

Crippling poverty or crippling AIDS? Hmm...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/compare/US/AU
Besides the money, seems good! I do want to move there...
1 Downside for me however, NTSC to PAL.


----------



## Javacat (Sep 24, 2012)

Ethiopia, HERE I COME!


----------



## Lady Reaper (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/compare/MX/CA
http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/compare/MX/US

So I compared Mexico and our neighbor countries and I just love how at the bottom it says "would you rather live in (insert county's name here)?"


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

I guess I should be happy living in Australia

http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/compare/AU/US


----------

